# Anyone do pressure washing?



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

I need someone to quote the pressure washing of our Receiving Department. Walls, equipment (not greasy) and floors. PM me if interested. Must have qualifications andreferences.


----------



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

I used Blown Away Pressure Washing. He did a fantastic job and gave me a great price. His # is 995-1553 (Office), 380-0818 (Cell).


----------

